# Mystery shopper jobs



## dunroven

Hey everyone! I have become a mystery shopper. Just completed my second shop this morning. Its fun! I just the last 2 days have shopped for a brand new Chrysler. Both times I ended up loving the Chrysler Town and Country Touring van.

Anyway, you get paid to do the mystery shopping, my first shop, which took about 45 minutes, and was only 1-1/2 miles from me, I was paid $25 for and the one today, which was 25 miles from me and only took about 15 minutes, is paying $40. I have one further away on Monday, but I'm going to that town, and because I was going there I asked about any available shops and they assigned a store to me where I will check out laptops and high-end cameras. They will pay me $15 for that shop, and it won't take probably 15 to 30 minutes. It pays the gas for the trip I'm going on and isn't out of my way or anything.

They do have more openings for shoppers, and if you are interested in becoming a mystery shopper, please go to www.bestmark.com and fill out an application. When you fill out the application, in the referral box if you would, please put my user name IA4007, and that will give me credit and a little cash on your first shop that you do! I'm going to receive $80 for these 3 shops. Not bad for just about 2 to 2-1/2 hours work!

If you do sign up, could you please email me at [email protected] and let me know so I'll know to check with my manager for those referral bonuses?

Thanks everyone and happy mystery shopping!

Valorie


----------



## keno12

I looked into it, as I mystery shop occasionally for another company that lately doesn't have that many openings in town, so am always open for new ideas. 

It says they don't pay gas/mileage reimbursement, which most companies don't, which I figured they didn't. Before I started to fill out the app, I did some quick research and there are a LOT of spam investigations about them, including several from the BBB. 

I'm glad you're having a positive experience, and I really wish it could have worked for me and I could have signed up under you, as mystery shopping is something I rather enjoy, but I don't trust this company, upon review. Sorry.


----------



## dunroven

They reimburse mileage on some. My shop yesterday is going to be paid at $40, reimbursing me $20 for my mileage, 25 miles to go for the shop, but mileage doesn't matter much to me because I only do shops in towns where I'm already going, so the shop, for me, pays for the gas for me to go where I'm already going, which means whatever I'm going for is already being done at a nearly free charge. I have had a positive experience with them, and I'm sorry you haven't, but we'll see.


----------



## dunroven

I'm afraid that you are misinformed on the Better Business Bureau about BestMark, Inc. I have just checked it out and below is what I found.

They do have an alert as stated as the following:

According to the company, BestMark's name is currently being used to send fraudulent checks. The company is not associated with this scheme. Consumers are encouraged to visit BestMark's website (Mystery Shopping Company | Customer Experience Measurement | BestMark) for further information regarding this scam, as well as information regarding what the company does.

However, below is the BBB's assessment of this A+ rated company. Hope this clears it up for you!




BBB Accredited Business since 10/15/2010
BestMark Inc

Phone: (952) 922-3890Fax: (952) 922-0237View Additional Phone Numbers5605 Green Circle Dr Ste 200, Minnetonka, MN 55343-4524www.bestmark.com! There is an alert for this business !
BestMark Inc BBBÂ® Accredited Business Seal
BBBÂ® Accredited A+ Rating
On a scale of A+ to F Reason for RatingBBB Ratings System Overview
SharePrint


BBB Business Reviews may not be reproduced for sales or promotional purposes.
BBB Accreditation

A BBB Accredited Business since 10/15/2010

BBB has determined that BestMark Inc meets BBB accreditation standards, which include a commitment to make a good faith effort to resolve any consumer complaints. BBB Accredited Businesses pay a fee for accreditation review/monitoring and for support of BBB services to the public.

BBB accreditation does not mean that the business' products or services have been evaluated or endorsed by BBB, or that BBB has made a determination as to the business' product quality or competency in performing services.
Reason for Rating

BBB rating is based on 16 factors. Get the details about the factors considered.

Factors that raised BestMark Inc's rating include:

Length of time business has been operating.
Complaint volume filed with BBB for business of this size.
Response to 6 complaint(s) filed against business.
Resolution of complaint(s) filed against business.
BBB has sufficient background information on this business.

Customer Complaints SummaryRead complaint details
6 complaints closed with BBB in last 3 years | 4 closed in last 12 months
Complaint Type	Total Closed Complaints
Advertising / Sales Issues	1
Problems with Product / Service	5
Billing / Collection Issues	0
Delivery Issues	0
Guarantee / Warranty Issues	0
Total Closed Complaints 6

Read Complaints | Definitions | BBB Complaint Process | File a Complaint

Government Actions

BBB knows of no significant government actions involving BestMark Inc.

What government actions does BBB report on?
Advertising Review

BBB has nothing to report concerning BestMark Inc's advertising at this time.

What is BBB Advertising Review?

Additional Information
top

According to the company, BestMark's name is currently being used to send fraudulent checks. The company is not associated with this scheme. Consumers are encouraged to visit BestMark's website (Mystery Shopping Company | Customer Experience Measurement | BestMark) for further information regarding this scam, as well as information regarding what the company does.
BBB file opened: 06/06/2008Business started: 11/16/1987
Type of Entity

Corporation

Incorporated: November 1987, MN
Contact Information
Principal: Ms. Ann M. Jennings (President / CEO)Customer Contact: Ms. Emily Ryerse (Executive Vice President)
Business Category

Shopping Service - Protective, Comparative, Market Survey Companies, Shopping Service - Personal
Products & Services

According to the information provided by BestMark, this company offers mystery shopping solutions, rewards & incentive shops, competitive intelligence, customer intercept/exit interviews, customer satisfactory research, web survey, internal evaluations, employee engagement surveys, compliance audits and customer experience consulting.


----------



## katlupe

dunroven said:


> Hey everyone! I have become a mystery shopper. Just completed my second shop this morning. Its fun! I just the last 2 days have shopped for a brand new Chrysler. Both times I ended up loving the Chrysler Town and Country Touring van.
> 
> Anyway, you get paid to do the mystery shopping, my first shop, which took about 45 minutes, and was only 1-1/2 miles from me, I was paid $25 for and the one today, which was 25 miles from me and only took about 15 minutes, is paying $40. I have one further away on Monday, but I'm going to that town, and because I was going there I asked about any available shops and they assigned a store to me where I will check out laptops and high-end cameras. They will pay me $15 for that shop, and it won't take probably 15 to 30 minutes. It pays the gas for the trip I'm going on and isn't out of my way or anything.
> 
> They do have more openings for shoppers, and if you are interested in becoming a mystery shopper, please go to Mystery Shopping Company | Customer Experience Measurement | BestMark and fill out an application. When you fill out the application, in the referral box if you would, please put my user name IA4007, and that will give me credit and a little cash on your first shop that you do! I'm going to receive $80 for these 3 shops. Not bad for just about 2 to 2-1/2 hours work!
> 
> If you do sign up, could you please email me at [email protected] and let me know so I'll know to check with my manager for those referral bonuses?
> 
> Thanks everyone and happy mystery shopping!
> 
> Valorie


I am not completely sure how you do this. Do you go into the stores or dealerships and pretend to be looking to buy something? Do you take notes or something?


----------



## fransean

Generally the mystery shopping company gives you a scenerio that you are to follow. For some mystery shopping assignments you are asking questions and for others you are letting the employee take the lead to determine if they are asking the questions they are supposed to. 
Most mystery shopping is undisclosed so you can't let them know who you are or what you are doing. You can't take notes at all and have to remember the data including the employee names.
There are quite a few companies out there that are legit. Remember to never pay a fee. Upfront money for food that is reimbursed is okay.


----------



## katlupe

I signed up for it and they said I was accepted. I wasn't sure because when I filled out their employment application, it said at least 5 years of jobs. I have that but not recently. I have only worked for myself in the last 10 years. Before that though I worked a lot of different jobs. So I touched on that so they would know that I worked in customer service and I know I could do this. Thanks. If I get a shopping trip from them I will report back here to let you know how it works out.


----------

